# How To Remove Stereo In 2009 23Rs



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

My stereo all of a sudden started "clicking" like it was trying to eject a CD, when no CD was in it. So, I tried to put a CD in in hopes of "resetting" it. Now it still makes the noise and it has a Faith Hill CD stuck in it. I can't seem to get the actual stereo out of the mount. The manual says to pull on the lip top and bottom, but it does not budge. I tried the metal tab things that come with it, but still can't get it out. Any advice?
I can't even see how the wires come down into it. I ended up pulling the fuse to get it to stop.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Seriously, the diagram is accurate. Remove the frame and use the two keys to remove the unit.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Leedek said:


> Seriously, the diagram is accurate. Remove the frame and use the two keys to remove the unit.


Well, I guess I see the problem. What I thought were the removal keys are much shorter than what these are in this picture. I'll have to look through my stuff to see if I have those.

Thanks.


----------

